# What coloring is this?



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I picked up a new doeling this evening. She's adorable and so friendly! The breeder was really nice and answered all my questions. Even gave me a sheet listing all the shots, hoof trims, etc the doeling has had since birth. The last breeder didn't even come close :roll:

At any rate... Can you tell me what color this is? And guess a percentage for me? She's supposed to be a "ND x Pygmy Grade".

Hard to tell from the photos, but she has a very dark gray dorsal stripe from her poll to her tail and it peppers down into some of her sides. She also has dark frosting on the tips of her ears and dark knees too.

Newborn:









5 Months Old:









They called her Lacey, but she's not registered, so I can change her name when I register her with NMGA. Looking for suggestions  Please and thanks guys


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I have a sable with this coloring and properly its called silver chamoisee, or you can spell it out with white with black dorsal and facial stripes,,,etc. but i'd call it silver cham.

http://nutmegfarm.webs.com/


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

I'll get some better photos tomorrow, these are from the breeder.

Thanks! Silver Chamois describes her pretty good I suppose.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

She looks like a grey or white agouti crossed with some nigerian dwarf color. It's definately not a full chamoisee, but it could be somewhere behind her in her genetics. There's not really a name for her coloring or markings.If I had to call her something I'd say a silver agouti with white markings.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Is this a good reference site? http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm

According to that, she'd be Light Sable with a white face. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup thats more of an Agouti (pygmy) or roan (nigerian dwarf)

my former goat Mia is just like her: http://lilluckfarm.webs.com/mia.htm

her second daughter can be found here: http://lilluckfarm.webs.com/ scroll down to see Lucie (she is for sale actually )

I bought Mia as a 6 week old from a guy in Schwanksville PA. He sells everything as pygmy but he has mixes there mostly. Great guy just doesnt understand about ND and I wasnt about to try and convince him as it isnt worth it, he takes great care of them so thats what counts.  That breeder probably got her goats from him or visa versa since that color pattern is rare in goats.

Mia's first daughter born a couple years ago looked just like Lucie -- her name was Kari I sold her to a lady in PA -- so maybe Lacey its Kari's daughter?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

SterlingAcres said:


> Is this a good reference site? http://members.cox.net/foxcroft/genetics.htm
> 
> According to that, she'd be Light Sable with a white face. :?


yah something like that -- but its rare so I just call it silver roan :shrug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

ok I found my page that has Mia and her daughter Kari from 2007 scroll down the page a bit -- as you can see Mia was very special and still is to me (she jsut doesnt live here anymore but I see her often) http://www.endofthelinefarm.com/mia.htm


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Lacey is Dolly's daughter. I drove out past central PA to get her. As far as I know, the breeder got Lacey's mother and aunt (as nurslings in 2008) from her niece. She's getting back to me with details. 

I've seen quite a few people in the tri-state area posting ND's to craigslist saying they were Pygmy and vice versa. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well the thing is the ND breed is only recently gained in popularity. Before then the name was not really known. So anything small that was a goat was called a pygmy regardless of color or build. Now people are noticing the differences and they are starting to get smarter with their advertising but still there is a lot of mix up. I choose not to make a big deal of it because really if they are not registered who cares -- they are mini goats and they are cute 

Lacey = thats cool, means there are more of that color around. Unfortunatly I have yet to see it in the purebred nigerian dwarf so it seems to be only a pygmy mix trait.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Even if they're registered who cares? lol It's just a record to show where/what the lines were from. After all, they all came from the same genetics at one point.

So... I figure I got the nice pedigree buck coming, his daughters ought to be nice. Even if they are mixed


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yupppers.

Lucie's father is a registered buck but her mom is a mix breed -- at least we know that she is an improvement on her mom and if she goes out to produce more kids her chances are higher to have less kidding difficulties due to her nice structure and her lack of inbreeding etc.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

My husband will want to strangle me.... but what is your friend asking for Lucie? She's adorable.

I just ran out to check on the girlies. All's well, everyone's settled and no more chasing. lol Good stuff.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

150.00 she had one person interested but I dont know if she decided to purchase. I can ask


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

In fainters that coloring is called blue and white. LOL I love the blues... I have a couple. :- )

Jess
Faint-Hearted Ranch
www.faintheartedranch.net


----------



## all1965 (Oct 6, 2007)

that's just what I was about to say, myfainters
shes blue and white in my book.


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay. Here's some new photos from this morning. Forgive the smudges on the camera lens @@ It started snowing again this morning and I kept using my fleece to wipe my camera.

5 Months vs 2 Months. Bigggggg Diff. lol









See how her rump, shoulders and face are silver peppered? And she's got that white band on the other side too.









A rear shot. There's no chance she could be bred, but the flesh around her tail is swollen or it at least looks it to me. You can also see where her white band wraps around her and breaks at her dorsal stripe.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thats a common pygmy color pattern with the belly band - the actual coloring is unique

a bit different now that I can see detail from my Mia and her daughters but still very cool indeed


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you know that the pattern is called? 

I think she's gorgeous  She needs a super pretty name. Something girly since she's a crybaby. lol


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

StaceyRoop said:


> thats a common pygmy color pattern with the belly band


Just wanted to point out... I've been googling this exact color pattern all morning. I'm not finding it under pygmy or nigerians. However, the "belly band" is "belted", so it's pretty common in both breeds.

I guess I'll register her under Silver Belted. :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

she is a mix so the pattern is like a cou blanc in the nigerian world but the coloring is agouti in pygmy or blue and white in the fainter book

so finding an example of this pattern in either registry shouldnt be expected.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

She will probably get darker as she gets older. I would call her a broken silver chamoisee


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

all1965 said:


> that's just what I was about to say, myfainters
> shes blue and white in my book.


LOL... yep we like to keep things simple!!! :ROFL:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Oh and her markings and coloring are both common in fainters... it is just a roaning of Black and white and she is belted. :- )


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

its to funny how each breed of goats has a different terminology for the color and patterns. Drives me batty 

but chances of her having fainter in her are there so its not out of the question I would say with her being unregistered and all.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

I know... it's the same with "moonspots" are they moonspotted or dappled or whats the other one??? I can't remember but I know if you put a moonspotted goat in front of 20 different people from different registries... you'll get a lot of different answers! LMBO! 

I don't know what the "official" coloring for your goat would be... I guess it all depends on the specific registry. Either way she sure is CUTE though!!!! :- )


----------



## SterlingAcres (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for the help guys 

Stacey, I'm not sure on the fainter. The breeders gone back 4 generations for me, all "pygmy". Even though these "pygmy" goats were all taller than her Nigerians. Her ND's had reallllllly short legs.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

genetic coloring can be passed on for generations. But like I said who really knows. Thats great that the owner keeps such good records


----------

